# Aus der Advanced Photoshop wird "der bildbearbeiter" – eine Vorschau



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2012)

> Advanced Photoshop heißt nun der bildbearbeiter. Nach dreieinhalb Jahren haben wir das bisherige Konzept, das sich auf die Bildbearbeitung mit nur einer Software stützt, überdacht und wollen zukünftig die Tätigkeit der Bildbearbeitung selbst in den Vordergrund rücken. Damit wollen wir unseren Lesern eine noch größere Themenvielfalt bieten und die Heftinhalte breiter aufstellen.



Und damit gibt es in Zukunft regelmäßig die Vorschau auf "der bildbearbeiter". Fangen wir gleich damit an.




*Features/ Portrait*

Im Portrait: Studio Output
Ratgeber: 40 professionelle Experten-Tipps
Technik-Tipp: Mouse Over-Effekt
Technik im Fokus: Vignettierung entfernen
Photoshop CS4 und CS5 besser beherrschen: Textfunktionen – Teil 2

*Workshops*

Schräge Porträts
Fotorealistische 3D-Szenen
Mixed Media-Design
Grundkurs: Adobe Camera Raw
Low Budget-Car Photography
Metamorphose per Photoshop
Ein individuelles Webportfolio gestalten
Anspruchsvolle Effekte mit Photoshop Elements 10
Fotocomposing leicht gemacht

*Webdisk-Inhalte  *

Alle verfügbaren Projektdateien zum Nachbau unserer Workshops – 30-minütiger Auszug aus dem Videotraining PowerWorkshops: Freistellen in Photoshop von und mit Olaf Giermann, produziert von video2brain.	
30 hochauflösende Stockfotos
27 universell einsetzbare Pinselspitzen 
30 Stein-, Stoff-, Regenbogen- und Streifenstrukturen 
zehn Aktionen mit denen Sie jedes Porträtbild retuschieren können
vier PSD-Dateien als Vorlage für einen ‚grungigen‘-Look von Go Media
Muster, Wallpaper, Farbverläufe und Farbpaletten aus unseren Archiven

Disclaimer: tutorials.de und der Sonic Media Verlag haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der ihr vorab von den neuesten Ausgaben erfahrt und in Contests/Gewinnspielen Ausgaben und Mini-Abos gewinnen könnt.


----------



## smileyml (3. Februar 2012)

"Bilderbearbeiter" klingt zwar etwas hölzern, aber es ist sicher sinnvoll über den PS-Rand hinweg zu sehen.


----------

